# Thick bar tape?



## mcmcderm (Oct 6, 2008)

Whenever I go into a bike shop...the top of the line bikes seem to either have 2 rolls of bar tape or some really thick handle bars...I find it really comfortable and want to do whatever I need...so what is it?


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*all kinds of ways to fatten 'em up*



mcmcderm said:


> Whenever I go into a bike shop...the top of the line bikes seem to either have 2 rolls of bar tape or some really thick handle bars...I find it really comfortable and want to do whatever I need...so what is it?


You can buy thick tape (some people like cork, but I seem to wear it out in about a week), or wrap two layers, or wrap the bars with an old tube and put tape over that, or cut a strip of thin padding (a yoga mat works well--only takes about an inch) and wrap over that, or buy bar padding in almost any bike shop.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Is the entire handlebar thick or are you seeing one of the bars with the wide/thick tops that are ergonomically designed?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Specialized sells gel pads that go under the bar tape that I've been using for a while. I use just the portion that goes from the brake levers back to an inch or so around the bend in the tops. It just pads the top of the bar, where your hands get all the pressure. After I place the gel pads, I wrap the bar with friction tape, then the bar tape. The friction tape eliminates any creeping of the bar wrap. I've done this for years and it works great. In fact, it's very difficult to unwrap your bars once this stuff is on. I always have to slice along the bar with a razor or sizzors and remove the whole thing as one peice. It takes more work, but the tape never moves and seems to last much longer. I recently changed my tape that had been on for over a year with 3500 miles on it and it was still in pretty good shape. Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm a big fan of the Cinelli Cork Gel tape. I've got it on all three of my bikes.

It's never worn out any faster than any other tape. On one of my bikes its going on 3 years.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bontrager gel cork is pretty thick.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I've had mine wrapped with double layers once - one gel layer and another Bontrager layer. Both could be gel but I can't recall.

Made my bars look really fat but I sorta needed it as I was just recovering (not long) from a sore wrist after I broke it some weeks before. I was already off the cast but it hurt with much buzz so any little bit did make it better for me. 

You can get the Bontrager bar wrap too if you like. It's pretty nice as a first layer and then tape as the outer layer.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Gel tape*

Just about all the gel bar tape I have used is the same. I use Performance gel tape, works just as well as any other gel tape but it just comes in black. You get more length than you need (I use 44cm bars). You can double wrap near the top of the bars to get extra thickness, although the stuff is thick enough the way it is..


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Another option is to get some of that thin tennis racket grip tape and do an underwrap using that. It gives a little extra padding but doesn't bulk up the bars a ton. And it's cheap, like $3 a roll. You can do two sets of bars with it too.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Aztec Vibe Wrap...*

...and ergo bars like FSA K Force Compact Carbon...a combination that can't be beat...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I think wrapping them twice works as good as anything and I find it easier than putting the gel pads in place, though they do work just fine.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

2 layers gets really think... you could use a piece of old tape running along the bar where you want extra thickness then tape normally over that


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I double wrap the top half. I leave the drops single wrapped.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

Gel pads w/Profile Design wrap gave me the fattest bars yet. Comfy. Fast(white)!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree.
Since I spend most of my time on the tops, I double wrap here and leave drops single.
Performance Tape works great for me.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i like specialized bar phat underneath (they claim it reduced hand pressure by up to 50%, not sure about that), and their roubaix over it. pretty thick looking and functional.... though it adds up to about 50 bucks to wrap your bars. 

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipTape&eid=731


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

I had my LBS put on "Bar Fat" on my bike and it's made all the difference. If you've never heard of it it's a gel pad that goes under your handlebar tape. Awesome stuff!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Pull a Tom Boonen and double tape the bars. It's probably the cheapest method. Quality tape on the bottom, cheaper stuff on the outside...and only have to replace the outside.


----------

